# Wine conditioner problem



## WineyMike (Nov 6, 2011)

Last year I made my first 6 gal. batch of concord grape wine. I read in several places that concord should be backsweetened for the best results. Having never done it before I decided to go with Global Vintners wine conditioner. Simple-already sorbated, just add,mix,wait a week and bottle. After bottling, it stood upright for 3 days. When I went to lay the bottles down I noticed a semi-transparent layer of something on the bottom of every bottle. It was firm and wouldn't shake loose. After being on their sides a similar layer settled out, although not as thick. After a year the "side settlings" easily shake off and settle to the bottom. The bottom layer is more stubborn and usually holds on till the bottle is completely dried and shaken with very hot water. The wine itself is very clear, rose colored, but doesn't taste sweetened at all. If I dump a bottle into a carafe and shake it up hard I do get a hint of sweetness. I think the conditioner didn't incorporate into the wine. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Tom (Nov 6, 2011)

Most here dont like to use conditioner. rather we make simple syrup after you stabilized with K=meta and Sorbate.
What were your steps. i.e. from primary to bottle.. how long ..etc
Did you degass and did you use the degassing tool to mix the conditioner.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2011)

Does it taste carbonated at all because just so that you know there is really only enough sorbate in there to keep itself from fermenting and if added to too much wine there isnt sufficient sorbate in there to keep fermentation from starting again so you may have had a small fermentation in the bottle. Like Tom said though I always sweeten and then age or fine my wine because even just using simple syrup can cloud up your wine or just drop sediment over time.


----------



## vtwinemaker (Nov 7, 2011)

I have tried wine conditioner with two fruit wines (apple and blackberry) and results similar to those described above. The wines were very clear prior to adding the conditioner. I do not plan on using conditioner in the future.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2011)

You rally should sweeten before the wine clears as even simple syrup can do this. It is the same reason kist have you add these sweeteners and then do the fining.


----------



## WineyMike (Nov 7, 2011)

There was no evidence of re-fermentation. The minimum recommended was 2 oz/gal. I was close to 3. I thought I had stirred it plenty but maybe not. This year I have 12 gallons to work with. I'll make my own syrup and add it at an earlier racking.


----------

